# Identifying objects by name



## sharvani (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, I was hoping to gather some input from other Vizsla owners! Recently I decided that it's time for my 4 year old Vizsla to be able to pick up his own toys. I am beginning this by having him associate different toys or items with their names. He already knows how to go find his collar, leash, and a couple other items. He also understands the find command since I often have him sniff an object then hide it around the house or outside for him to locate. He picked all of this up almost immediately as a puppy. 

This time around I am I having difficulties getting him to associate a name with an object. It's been about 5 days of training (5 short sessions a day) and he is not really grasping what I am asking him to do. I have realized that when I ask him to find and item and bring it, he is not associating the item with it's name but instead looking for non verbal queues from me as to which item it is that I want. I can ask him to go find his frisbee but look at the ball and he will go right for the ball. I'm currently only working with a ball, frisbee, the basket (where his toys go), and his leash (which he already knows how to go find and retrieve.) 

Any insights as to what I can do to improve this process or what I might be doing wrong? 

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what your training process is now, but one thought that occurred to me is to limit the name association sessions to only one object at a time. If he has multiple balls for instance, could you put them all out, tell him to fetch ball. Regardless of which ball he gets reward him, and continually send him until he has brought back all balls. Basically take the choice or the ability to make a mistake out of it for the initial sessions. Then when he is excitedly and reliably fetching that one object, try putting it out with a different one. Give the command and if he goes for the wrong object, ignore him and give him the mental space to work it out. Ideally he would want the positive attention enough that he drops the wrong object and goes for the ball. When he does, praise and reinforce the word, ball. 

When he gets to the point that he can identify balls from another object, then move on to introducing the next word. 

I haven't actually done this, but I think it makes sense to try.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How are you teaching him the name of the object?

You might try pairing the name of the object with the object and a treat. Like "Ball!", and when you have his attention, reinforce, "Good! Ball!", and give him the cookie. Repeat a few times and then stop.

The trick in this kind of training is to be very clear in pairing the object with the word and the reinforcement..and to keep it simple and brief. Too much and they get distracted, which impairs learning.


----------

